# Die Schwarzfelstiefen



## T3rm1n4tor (26. März 2010)

_Die Schwarzfelstiefen. Ein alter Dungeon, in dem man sich gerne verläuft._

_Gebaut von Zwergenhand und im zweiten Krieg von Orgrim Doomhammer und seiner Horde als Festung benutzt. Kein Zwerg traut sich dort hinein, weil er angeblich verflucht ist…_



 Hallo, da ich vor kurzem beschlossen habe mich mal an einem Guide zu versuchen kann ich mal versuchen euch den Weg durch die Schwarzfelstiefen [Blackrocktiefen] weisen:


----------



## T3rm1n4tor (26. März 2010)

*So geht’s los:*



 Als erstes müsst ihr hinein kommen. Fliegt also zur Thoriumspitze in der sengenden Schlucht oder zu Morgans Wacht in der brennenden Steppe.



_Sengende Schlucht: Lauft in Richtung Schwarzfels. Im Süden solltet ihr dann auf einen Weg mit Holzplanken treffen. Lauft diesen entlang in den düsteren Schwarzfels._

_Brennende Steppe: Das ist einfach. Ihr lauft in Richtung Schwarzfels und geht den langen eisernen Weg hoch._



 Die Schwarzfelstiefen sind in der Mitte des Inneren. Ihr müsst über eine Eisenkette hinüberbalancieren. Dort findet ihr den Teleportstein und ein kleines Häuschen. Dies ist der Eingang. Betretet einfach das Gebäude und geht tiefer. Dort werdet ihr außerdem einen kleinen Amboss finden. Dort ist der Questgeber für den „Schlüssel zur Schattenschmiede“, Mehr dazu weiter unten.

 Um den Eingang zu finden müsst ihr immer den einzigen Weg weiterlaufen. Auf dem Weg werdet ihr auch einem Hochelf begegnen. Er gibt euch einen Quest, in dem ihr zum Geschmolzenen Kern [Molten Core] reisen müsst und ein Kernfragment einsammeln müsst. Wenn ihr diese Quest abgebt könnt ihr euch von dem Elf direkt zum Geschmolzenen Kern teleportieren lassen.

 Kurz vor dem Eingang zur Instanz werdet ihr „Übermeister Pyron“ treffen. Er droppt ein rares Schneider-Rezept und ist Ziel für eine Quest, welche euch weiter zu Lord Incendius in den Schwarzfelstiefen führt. Jetzt betretet ihr die Instanz.


----------



## T3rm1n4tor (26. März 2010)

*Der Weg durch die Instanz:*



 Der Weg ist eigentlich gar nicht so kompliziert.

*WICHTIG!* Der Schlüssel zur Schattenschmiede wird benötigt, um zum Endboss und zum Eingang vom Geschmolzenen Kern zu gelangen.



Anleitung:



 1.)	Ihr müsst sterben (Ich weiß es klingt komisch, aber ihr müsst sterben, um den Schmiedevater-Geist auf den Amboss nahe des Telportsteins zu sehen.

 2.)	Redet mit ihm und nehmt die Quest an.

 3.)	Jetzt müsst ihr in den Schwarzfelstiefen den Altar des Schmiedevaters finden. _Weg folgt._



Der Weg durch die Instanz:



 Wenn ihr die Instanz betreten habt müsst ihr einfach geradeaus weiter bis zur Halle des Gesetzes. Sobald ihr die Zone betreten habt müsst ihr sofort links in die Arena hinein. Nach einem kleinen Kampf mit Trashmobs und einem Boss öffnen sich, (von innen aus) rechts vom Eingang zur Arena, Tore. Durch diese müsst ihr gehen und in dem Raum, in dem ihr ankommt die Treppe hinunter. Dort werdet ihr ein großes Zahnrad sehen. Dieses muss mit dem Schlüssel zur Schattenschmiede aktiviert werden. Wenn das getan ist könnt ihr die Treppe wieder hinauf und den Weg links weiterlaufen. Nach einer kleinen Zeit solltet ihr an einer Einmündung ankommen. Ein Weg führt nach links, die Treppe hinunter. Dort gibt es einen Boss, aber auch nicht mehr. Der andere Weg, nach rechts, führt euch weiter in die Manufaktur.

 Wenn man geradeaus läuft kommt man wieder zu einem kleinen Boss. Der Weg nach rechts führt euch mal wieder weiter. In diesem Raum sollte man besonders vorsichtig sein, wenn man in einer normalen Gruppe in der Instanz ist! Nach ein paar Brandwachen und einem Drahtseilakt über eine Brücke solltet ihr hoffentlich in der beliebten Kneipe „Zum Grimmigen Säufer“ ankommen. Hier ist außerdem der Eventboss für das Braufest.



_Tipp: Mit „Düsterbräus Fernbedienung“ aus dem Braufest könnt ihr euch sofort in die Kneipe teleportieren und erspart euch eine Menge Lauferei!_



 Lasst uns für etwas Aufruhr sorgen! Die rechte Treppe nach oben führt einen zu einer verschlossen Tür, dessen Schlüssel nicht erreichbar für den Spieler ist. _Was nun?_

 Ganz einfach. Ihr geht in der oberen Etage zu dem Händler, der auf der Erhöhung herumläuft. Hier könnt ihr euch etwas Verpflegung kaufen, aber der eigentliche Grund ist ein anderer. Auf dem Tisch in der Nähe des Händlers gibt es viel Schinken und Getränke. Nehmen wir uns einfach ein wenig davon. Naja, dem Händler wird das überhaupt nicht gefallen. Er wird sofort auf euch losrennen und ihr habt einen harten Kampf vor euch. Ihr müsst die ganze Kneipe säubern. _Und jetzt?_ Jetzt muss man sich in Geduld üben. Man muss ca. 5 Minuten warten und immer die verschlossene Tür im Auge behalten. Irgendwann werden Gardisten daraus hervorkommen, mit denen ihr euch ebenfalls anlegen müsst. Dann habt ihr die Kneipe hinter euch.

 Jetzt seid ihr auf einem Halbkreis. Der einzige Weg ist an der linken Seite. Dieser führt in die „Kammer der Verzauberung“, wo euch wieder ein Boss erwartet. Nach einer kleinen Auseinandersetzung nehmt ihr den Weg links und bahnt euch den Weg durch die darauf folgende Kammer. Jetzt solltet ihr in der Kammer der Sieben ankommen (Gruft der Beschwörer). Am Ende der Kammer ist eine verschlossene Tür und daneben ein Geist namens Un’rel. Mit diesem müsst ihr reden und die Sieben herausfordern. Die umliegenden Geister werden euch nach und nach angreifen.

 Reihenfolge:

 - Zorn’rel

 - Wut’rel

 - Trott’rel

 - Dunk’rel

 - Bös’rel

 - Hass’rel

 - Un’rel

 Wenn ihr diese Bedrohung umgangen habt könnt ihr die Loot-Truhe öffnen und weitergehen. Nun kommt ihr im „Lyzeum“ an. Der Weg nach rechts führt euch direkt zum Eingang zum Geschmolzenen Kern. Davor könnt ihr auch das Kernfragment einsammeln. Der Weg geradeaus, durch die große Tür, führt euch in die Halle vor, vor dem Boss. _Mein Gott sind das Viele!_ Ja, da muss ich euch Recht geben. In dieser Halle gibt es mehrere Hundert Soldaten. Sie sind nicht Elite keine Sorge. Jetzt kommt das Blöde: Ihr müsst die Hallen nach Flammenbewahrern absuchen. Findet ihr einen, droppt er eine Fackel. Diese müsst ihr sofort zu den beiden Kohlenpfannen am Ende der Halle bringen. Wenn beide gezündet sind öffnet sich die Tür. Jetzt werdet ihr einen großen feurigen Riesen sehen. Dieser muss einfach ausgeschaltet werden und ihr könnt weiter.

 Jetzt müsst ihr nurnoch den Endboss erledigen. Ich empfehle vorher alle Trashmobs außen herum zu beseitigen.

 Und fertig!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





 Ihr habt erfolgreich die Schwarzfelstiefen geschafft.



 Credits:

 -Guide von T3rm1n4tor (Spieler: Deathseal/Dun Morogh)

 -Danke an meinen Bruder, der mir ein paar Wege erklärt hat.


----------



## T3rm1n4tor (26. März 2010)

Ich freue mich auf Feedback 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (28. März 2010)

Ganz okay, aber viele Lücken und einige Fehler. Um die Tür in der Kneipe zu öffnen braucht man nicht die Kneipe säubern, man kann das Bier auch einfach kaufen. Wie man den Schlüssel zur Schattenschmiede erhält wäre auch noch ganz gut im Guide aufgehoben. Außerdem würde ich mehr auf diverse Bosse, sowie den Throiumbruderschaftruftyp achten.


----------



## xX Gruppo-Anti Viola Xx (1. April 2010)

Hey,

eigentlich ganz guter Guide, doch wozu der Guide? Auf buffed gibts doch eh Guides, ok nicht ganz ausfürhliche aber, gut egal!

Diese Manufraktur ist wohl einer der schwierigsten Teile der Inni, v.l hätte man da näher drauf eingehen können und das z.B bei dem Boss ein Plan für den Ingi liegt (Repbot oder). V.l kannste das noch einbauen. 

Ist aber für Spieler die diese Inni nicht kennen sicher hilfreich. Vielleicht machste noch ein paar Guides von Innis die ein bisschen ,,verzwickt" sind wie z.B Düsterbruch?.

mfg


----------

